# Christmas Tree Code Violation



## Plans Approver (Dec 18, 2009)

Tis the season

Saw this picture at Linda Pieczynski's web site.  If you don't know who Linda is, she is an attorney (before you boo, read on) who is actively involved in code enforcement (Yaa!).  She also teaches several courses for ICC, including "Legal Aspects of Code Administration" and co-author of the book of the same name. You know you've read it.  Go to Linda's site for the bigger picture and comments at http://www.codeattorney.com/







I thought the violation was too much cheap booze.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Christmas Tree Code Violation

Thank goodness they didn't have my house number in the photo  

It was a rough family get together:






I know re-gifted the photo :lol:


----------



## north star (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Christmas Tree Code Violation

*Technically P.A., the `06 IPMC COULD be applied to this pic.*

*From the `06 IPMC,  Chapt. 2 - Definitions:*

*Rubbish - "Combustible and non-combustible waste materials, except garbage;  the term shall include the*

*residue from the burning of wood [ 1st listing ],  coal,  coke,  and other combustible materials,  paper,*

*rags,  cartons,  boxes,  wood [ 2nd listing ],  excelsior,  rubber,  leather,  tree branches,  yard trimmings,*

*tin cans,  metals,  mineral matter,  glass,  crockery and dust and other similar materials".*

*From Section 307 - RUBBISH AND GARBAGE:*

*307.1 - "Accumulation of rubbish or garbage.   All exterior property and premises,  and the interior of*

*every structure,  shall be free any accumulation of rubbish or garbage".*


----------

